# Christian "FAQ's"  - Question / Answer Thread



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a thread to ask a question pertaining to our Christian Faith and to share answers.   I think this is a good way to share and to be a help to one another.  

I'll begin:

What Bible Translation to most Chrisitians use and why?  

My personal answer:   While I mainly use the King James Version, it appears that the NIV (New International Version) is among the most popular used.

Can someone add clarity to this?   I'm only going by my personal observation.

I think this going to be a really interesting and nice thread topic.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

I would say King James because its was the first translation released in English so its the closest to the original text. I have read some bad translations...Some translations even leave scriptures out...Example like NIV


When you read below where I say that a verse is COMPLETELY deleted, I mean deleted. For instance, if you search for Acts 8:37 in the NIV you will read, 
*36*As they traveled along the road, they came to some water and the eunuch said, "Look, here is water. Why shouldn't I be baptized?" 
*38*And he ordered the chariot to stop. Then both Philip and the eunuch went down into the water and Philip baptized him.



This is more verses NIV deleted..

*Mark 7:16*
*Romans 16:24 *
*I John 5:7*
*Luke 17:36*
*Mark 16:9-20 *

These are only a few...there is many more..
Scary.....

I need ALL the word of God.​


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok i read the question wrong ..I thought it said what bible SHOULD Chrisitans read...lol sorrry, well Im still going to leave me other comment up because its fact NIV readers should know 


I think people read NIV because I heard SOME people say that the "thou" "shalt" and "eth" scares them....and that its easier to understand


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 24, 2011)

An except from the timeline of the English language Bible:



> Myles Coverdale and John “Thomas        Matthew” Rogers had remained loyal disciples the last six years of        Tyndale's life, and they carried the English Bible project forward and even        accelerated it. Coverdale finished translating the Old Testament, and in        *1535* he printed the first complete Bible in the English        language, making use of Luther's German text and the Latin as sources. Thus,        the first complete English Bible was printed on *October 4, 1535*,        and is known as the *Coverdale Bible*.



I cannot settle on one Bible because of the changes in language. If you want the best, you better learn Hebrew [or read the two different versions of the English Tanahk (the OT)], Aramaic and the history of the time period. A shortcut to that is the Strong's Concordance and research along with His Spirit's guidance. People have claimed seeing words in their Bibles transfigure into different ones as they read, giving them the deeper meaning of scripture.

The NIV is a good start, but without the history, the deeper layers will not be revealed or make sense (which is why we have teachers and the internet).


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2011)

I like the KJV ...however, I use the amplified (paralell) and the NIV but always back to KJV


----------



## Laela (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's good to study Hebrew...for the most part, I use the KJV and the Amplified mostly, mainly because key words help keep in context Hebraic and Greek translations. a Strongs Concordance is good as well..I use this site as a supplement...eBiblical Hebrew


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> An except from the timeline of the English language Bible:
> 
> 
> 
> The NIV is a good start, *but without the history*, the deeper layers will not be revealed or make sense (which is why we have teachers and the internet).


 


U mean the history of the word?? What type of history?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Can yall share yall study "habits"? How do yall study the word of God? I seen some really good comments on this, so please share.....


Explain more on this Hebrew/Greek as well..Do yall look up every definition/word in Hebrew/Greek????


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

I used the Keyword Study Bible KJV that has this Hebrew/Greek defintions in the back of it . I love it . I try to stay away from bible with alot of commentary, sometime the commentary just be horrible. One had stated that tongues no loner exist 




Laela said:


> I think it's good to study Hebrew...for the most part, I use the KJV and the Amplified mostly, mainly because *key words help keep in context Hebraic and Greek translations*. a Strongs Concordance is good as well..I use this site as a supplement...eBiblical Hebrew


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 24, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> U mean the history of the word?? What type of history?


The Bible is not the Word; it is a tool, like pray and fasting, for instruction and revelation. Yah the Almighty is the Word of God. Jesus is the Word of God in the flesh. The Holy Spirit is the Word of God in spirit, which came upon people before literacy was important. God Himself has not changed, so His Word has not. 

Our Father has not stopped speaking His will in this time period. Every single one of His exploits cannot be contained in a book; we would never have time to read it all! The link I posted is a brief history of the Bible in the English language...nothing more.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

i dont think u understood my question, but its ok 




Nymphe said:


> The Bible is not the Word; it is a tool, like pray and fasting, for instruction and revelation. Yah the Almighty is the Word of God. Jesus is the Word of God in the flesh. The Holy Spirit is the Word of God in spirit, which came upon people before literacy was important. God Himself has not changed, so His Word has not.
> 
> Our Father has not stopped speaking His will in this time period. Every single one of His exploits cannot be contained in a book; we would never have time to read it all! The link I posted is a brief history of the Bible in the English language...nothing more.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 24, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> i dont think u understood my question, but its ok


Oh, that history is what was going on during the time each book was written. For example, the Pharisees started up during the Babylonian Captivity and to fully comprehend why He had a problem with them, historical research with His guidance can help.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 24, 2011)

John 1:1


King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.


He and His Word are One.  That includes the written...which existed before.  It was revealed to man orally and in writ down through the ages.  It absolutely existed.  He brought this all into existence through WORD...spoke it.  It's clear as day in scripture.  One needs to look at precedences...it points to the written always.  That's what Torah is.  We cannot even put our fingers on it...it is so holy...you use a 'yad' pointer to read.  It is lovingly crowned and kept in the ark in Temple/Synagogue and in our church, in the Ark in the form of the eucharist or consecrated host behind the alter.  I guess it depends upon how you look at the "bible"????  But I think of it as one of the mysteries.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Exactly! Thanks....




Nymphe said:


> Oh, that history is what was going on during the time each book was written. For example, the Pharisees started up during the Babylonian Captivity and to fully comprehend why He had a problem with them, historical research with His guidance can help.


----------



## Laela (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^ Nymphe, I understand now (had to re-read your post)....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Loved ones, you are so AWESOME!   Thank you for keeping this thread alive and moving.    All of your answers are awesome. 

We each have so much to share and to learn from each other.   Wow!


----------



## delitefulmane (Oct 24, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> Oh, that history is what was going on during the time each book was written. For example, the Pharisees started up during the Babylonian Captivity and to fully comprehend why He had a problem with them, *historical research with His guidance can help*.



I don't have a question, yet, but I agree with the bolded. 
For the longest when I heard the scripture Mark 10: 25 "It is easier for a camel to pass through the *eye of a needle*,than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God",  I immediately related it to my knowledge.....*A SEWING NEEDLE.* 

It was not until a bible study with a friend who shared with me what her father had taught her, from his research using biblical supplemental texts, that the _needle_ is referring to a small hole in the Wall of Jerusalem  known as the "The Eye of Needle."  This task was often a HARD one because the camel had to kneel and crawl to enter through. This task wasn't IMPOSSIBLE, just VERY DIFFICULT. Jesus used this as  analogical reference to his disciples to compare to a rich man entering into heaven.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

delitefulmane said:


> I don't have a question, yet, but I agree with the bolded.
> For the longest when I heard the scripture Mark 10: 25 "It is easier for a camel to pass through the *eye of a needle*,than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God",  I immediately related it to my knowledge.....*A SEWING NEEDLE.*
> 
> It was not until a bible study with a friend who shared with me what her father had taught her, from his research using biblical supplemental texts, that the _needle_ is referring to a small hole in the Wall of Jerusalem  known as the "The Eye of Needle."  *This task was often a HARD one because the camel had to kneel and crawl to enter through. *This task wasn't IMPOSSIBLE, just VERY DIFFICULT. Jesus used this as  analogical reference to his disciples to compare to a rich man entering into heaven.



@ the bolded.   Powerful analogy.   

This reminds me of how we have to kneel.....and pray to go through the 'needle eye' of faith.    Not impossible, for with God all things are possible.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I would say King James because its was the first translation released in English so its the closest to the original text. I have read some bad translations...Some translations even leave scriptures out...Example like NIV
> 
> 
> When you read below where I say that a verse is COMPLETELY deleted, I mean deleted. For instance, if you search for Acts 8:37 in the NIV you will read,
> ...



  for sharing this.   It's needed, very much.  Many are not aware of this and the NIV is the only translation that they may have for study.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Can someone please provide scripture references that speaks about the specifically about the godly woman? I know that we all should abide by the full word of God, man and woman, but I know there are some that deals specifically with the woman. I'm trying to do a study on that. If you could even provide examples of women in the bible that would be great too. I have some but I know thats its not all...thanks in advance.*


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *Can someone please provide scripture references that speaks about the specifically about the godly woman? I know that we all should abide by the full word of God, man and woman, but I know there are some that deals specifically with the woman. I'm trying to do a study on that. If you could even provide examples of women in the bible that would be great too. I have some but I know thats its not all...thanks in advance.*



Most Definitely Proverbs 31 beginning with verse 10, "The Virtuous Woman"

1 Timothy 2:9: 

Likewise, I want women to adorn themselves with proper clothing, modestly and discreetly, not with braided hair and gold or pearls or costly garments, but rather by means of good works, as is proper for women making a claim to godliness

The entire book of Ruth and the book of Esther.  

Mary, the mother of Jesus who was highly favored above all women.   Luke 1.  

Hannah, who kept her promise to God dedicating her son Samuel to God and His work.



I hope this helps


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

please also post links to study tools


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Shimmie, I really need to read Esther, I heard about her , but I havent read about her myself.... Also about Deborah as well Thanks!!





Shimmie said:


> Most Definitely Proverbs 31 beginning with verse 10, "The Virtuous Woman"
> 
> 1 Timothy 2:9:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Thanks Shimmie, I really need to read Esther, I heard about her , but I havent read about her myself.... Also about Deborah as well Thanks!!



Deborah is also a good study.  It's pretty brief, however there's an interesting point about Deborah.   God chose her over the men because at the time, He could not find a man 'capable' (or perhaps in other words, Godly) enough to use as a Judge (the leaders at that time before Kings).


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> please also post links to study tools



You're right Healthy Hair, and I apologize for not listing the Bible references in my post above.  

Thank you for this important reminder.  I need to slow down.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmmmm, that is intresting....





Shimmie said:


> Deborah is also a good study. It's pretty brief, however there's an interesting point about Deborah. God chose her over the men because at the time, He could not find a man 'capable' (or perhaps in other words, Godly) enough to use as a Judge (the leaders at that time before Kings).


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Hmmmmm, that is intresting....



The story of Deborah is here:

Judges 4:1 through 5:31 ...  

Oh there's another woman in this chapter, Jael... she was gangsta...   Once again, God used a woman instead of a man.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

See this is good! I never heard of Jael...

This question is for everyone ..How do yall study..book by book, chapter by chapter..or do you study on a topic? Sometimes I find myself alllllll over 
This is one thing im praying on is to help God give me more order with my study life...




Shimmie said:


> The story of Deborah is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

I find that women are more 'open' to God ...Jael and Sisera powerful story even what Sisera's mom said, she happily accepted stolen gifts from her son, condoning children in their mess is nothing new...



Shimmie said:


> The story of Deborah is here:
> 
> Judges 4:1 through 5:31 ...
> 
> Oh there's another woman in this chapter, Jael... she was gangsta... Once again, God used a woman instead of a man.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> See this is good! I never heard of Jael...
> 
> This question is for everyone ..How do yall study..book by book, chapter by chapter..or do you study on a topic? Sometimes I find myself alllllll over
> This is one thing im praying on is to help God give me more order with my study life...



"All Over" is wonderful and is actually God leading you to something He wants to share with you.   

Sometimes I use a study guide (Reading the Bible through in a year), but I still move towards other chapters ahead or 'behind' for review.    

So many times, the Holy Spirit has something more to say to me beyond the study guide and I love this, because I get so blessed.   The Words will literally 'leap' up from the pages, into my heart and I know the Holy Spirit has given me a Word for the given time or season.   

More than often, I will hold my Bible and whisper, "Lord, speak to my heart"... 

He always does...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I find that women are more 'open' to God ...Jael and Sisera powerful story even what Sisera's mom said, she happily accepted stolen gifts from her son, condoning children in their mess is nothing new...



Healthy Hair (_notice that I call you this, instead of I want?   _ ).    

So true about women being more open to God or more readily open.  Men tend to analyze it first.  

You have brought up an excellent study point about Sisera whose faith was not in operation with the heart of God by receiving stolen goods.    She was not teaching her son Godly faith let alone principles.      

It's interesting how you were able to bring this up to date in our current generations.      Healthy Hair,  I didn't pay attention to that in my studies before, thanks for pointing this out.  

It makes sense and we can see how that 'spirit' has followed the generations.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

Amen Shimmie


----------



## delitefulmane (Oct 25, 2011)

I am loving this thread!  

This might be a little outlandish but.... does the bible have any mention of dinosaurs or aliens? Some people like to say that this is in there but I have never seen it (although I haven't read the bible entirely either).


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

delitefulmane said:


> I am loving this thread!
> 
> This might be a little outlandish but.... does the bible have any mention of dinosaurs or aliens? Some people like to say that this is in there but I have never seen it (although I haven't read the bible entirely either).



Thank you delitefulmane; it's a great place to ask and share those questions and answers that we've thought about, but never had a chance to ask.  

Each and everyone of us has a wealth of information to share with each other.  It's a good thing to share, our hearts and knowledge.   

As for dinosaurs and aliens.    

The Bible speaks of beasts in several places, however the ones that come to mind are in Job chapter 40 and 41 and in Isaiah 27.   In Job chapter 41 and Isaiah 27 it speaks of a sea 'beast' who was large and dangerous and was called a Leviathan.   In Job chapter 40, the Bible mentions the Behemoth which was a huge beast upon land.   

Here's some of the scriptures:

Job 40:15-24

15Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox. 

 16Lo now, his strength is in his loins, and his force is in the navel of his belly. 

 17He moveth his tail like a cedar: the sinews of his stones are wrapped together. 

 18His bones are as strong pieces of brass; his bones are like bars of iron. 

 19He is the chief of the ways of God: he that made him can make his sword to approach unto him. 

 20Surely the mountains bring him forth food, where all the beasts of the field play. 

 21He lieth under the shady trees, in the covert of the reed, and fens. 

22 The shady trees cover him with their shadow; the willows of the brook compass him about. 

 23* Behold, he drinketh up a river, and hasteth not: he trusteth that he can draw up Jordan into his mouth. *

 24He taketh it with his eyes: his nose pierceth through snares.

----------------

Oh wow... check out this "sea monster", he' pretty tough


Job 41:1-


 1Canst thou draw out leviathan with an hook? or his tongue with a cord which thou lettest down? 

 2Canst thou put an hook into his nose? or bore his jaw through with a thorn? 

 3Will he make many supplications unto thee? will he speak soft words unto thee? 

 4Will he make a covenant with thee? wilt thou take him for a servant for ever? 

 5Wilt thou play with him as with a bird? or wilt thou bind him for thy maidens? 

 6Shall the companions make a banquet of him? shall they part him among the merchants? 

 7Canst thou fill his skin with barbed irons? or his head with fish 
8Lay thine hand upon him, remember the battle, do no more. 

 9Behold, the hope of him is in vain: shall not one be cast down even at the sight of him? 

 10None is so fierce that dare stir him up: who then is able to stand before me? 

 11Who hath prevented me, that I should repay him? whatsoever is under the whole heaven is mine. 

*12I will not conceal his parts, nor his power, nor his comely proportion. 

 13Who can discover the face of his garment? or who can come to him with his double bridle? 

 14Who can open the doors of his face? his teeth are terrible 

15His scales are his pride, shut up together as with a close seal. 

 16One is so near to another, that no air can come between them. 

 17They are joined one to another, they stick together, that they cannot be sundered. 

 18By his neesings a light doth shine, and his eyes are like the eyelids of the morning. 

 19Out of his mouth go burning lamps, and sparks of fire leap out. 

 20Out of his nostrils goeth smoke, as out of a seething pot or caldron. 


21His breath kindleth coals, and a flame goeth out of his mouth. 

 22In his neck remaineth strength, and sorrow is turned into joy before him. 

 23The flakes of his flesh are joined together: they are firm in themselves; they cannot be moved. 

 24His heart is as firm as a stone; yea, as hard as a piece of the nether millstone. *
 25When he raiseth up himself, the mighty are afraid: by reason of breakings they purify themselves. 

* 26The sword of him that layeth at him cannot hold: the spear, the dart, nor the habergeon. *
 27He esteemeth iron as straw, and brass as rotten wood. 

 28The arrow cannot make him flee: slingstones are turned with 
29Darts are counted as stubble: he laugheth at the shaking of a spear. 

 30Sharp stones are under him: he spreadeth sharp pointed things upon the mire. 

 31He maketh the deep to boil like a pot: he maketh the sea like a pot of ointment. 

 32He maketh a path to shine after him; one would think the deep to be hoary. 

 33Upon earth there is not his like, who is made without fear. 

---------------------------------------------

Isaiah 27:1

1.. In that day the LORD with his sore and great and strong sword shall punish leviathan the piercing serpent, even leviathan that crooked serpent; and he shall slay the dragon that is in the sea. 

Special Note:   I have  wonderful testimony with Isaiah 27... God is so awesome.  I'll have to share it with you one day.  

------------------------------

Whew!    

Is it believed by many that these were the beasts (prehistoric/post history).

*Now as for aliens, no  *      If one has seen an alien, then it was demon spirit.  And to be honest, a demon *is *an alien in this earth for without a human body, it is illegal to be in the earth realm.    

When the Bible speaks of the word, 'alien' it means one who is/or was alienated from Jesus Christ  (Ephesians 2).    ... for God made the two 'One'.     Because of the Blood of Jesus we are no longer alienated from Christ Jesus our Lord.  

I know the other members can expound on this.   I'm looking forward to their responses.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2011)

or of course a foreigner in a new country


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2011)

Shimmie, I've understood Leviathan to be both literal and figurative... the serpent..Satan himself. The twisting spirit... as well as a sea creature.


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2011)

HealthyHair, I've never liked, nor accepted,  that term 'alien'... both from my own personal experiences as a foreigner and from the stigmatism attached to  the word,  to subjugate others to inferiority. Just my humble opinion.. 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> or of course a foreigner in a new country


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2011)

This was on my heart to say a few days ago and I'll share it today.

I understand this analogy and the historical context of the needle; however, I will add that the lesson missed by this rich man was not that he was rich but that he'd failed to trust God. It's like someone hanging by a rope on a cliff, and God telling them to let go of that rope, that He will catch them, if only they let go. This rich man had more trust in his riches than in Jesus, so it was impossible for him to let go of his possessions. That is why his countenance had fallen.  God was asking him to give up something he held dearly -- his riches. He found that to be impossible, because he wanted to keep what he had for himself and for his purpose. 

At the same token, Jesus came from humble beginnings yet lacked NOTHING. He always had substance, means and ways of getting around. Who provided this? Of course, God the Father. I believe that any wealth that comes from God is given to man for a purpose, His Divine Will. Joseph was endowed with great wealth, because it was all a part of God's plan to save his people from death. Joseph loved God more than he loved wealth. He was content, even in prison! Why, because God was with Him. He didn't allow anything (riches) or anyone (his brothers) to get between him and God. If only this _rich _man had known this.... 

My point, just because a person has great wealth on earth, doesn't mean they'll have a hard time making it to heaven.  The earth is the Lord's..it's all God's stuff! Why horde it or keep for personal gain? Like with Joseph and Abraham, God chooses whom to endow with wealth and substance to accomplish His Will. As a result, many were blessed because the money flowed through the right hands. It's like being a funnel on earth for God's glory. 

To put wealth and material possessions before God  is to disobey the First Commandment. That is why many Believers are givers, tithers...they understand what Jesus is saying in Mark 10. Give, freely... in all things and trust Him.



delitefulmane said:


> I don't have a question, yet, but I agree with the bolded.
> For the longest when I heard the scripture Mark 10: 25 "It is easier for a camel to pass through the *eye of a needle*,than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God",  I immediately related it to my knowledge.....*A SEWING NEEDLE.*
> 
> It was not until a bible study with a friend who shared with me what her father had taught her, from his research using biblical supplemental texts, that the _needle_ is referring to a small hole in the Wall of Jerusalem  known as the "The Eye of Needle."  This task was often a HARD one because the camel had to kneel and crawl to enter through. This task wasn't IMPOSSIBLE, just VERY DIFFICULT. Jesus used this as  analogical reference to his disciples to compare to a rich man entering into heaven.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2011)

understood, but I meant that it is mentioned in the bible it that context (alien in a strange land) and so are we aliens in this earthly world




Laela said:


> HealthyHair, I've never liked, nor accepted, that term 'alien'... both from my own personal experiences as a foreigner and from the stigmatism attached to the word, to subjugate others to inferiority. Just my humble opinion..


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2011)

^^Gotcha, understood and ITA.  I was speaking from a more terrestrial level.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2011)

Laela said:


> Shimmie, I've understood Leviathan to be both literal and figurative... the serpent..Satan himself. The twisting spirit... as well as a sea creature.



Laela...  You're exactly right, it represents both. 

Laela, if I'm not mistaken I believe that Revelation mentions it as satan in more relevance.    I have to look this one up to make sure.


----------



## delitefulmane (Oct 27, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> *Thank you delitefulmane; it's a great place to ask and share those questions and answers that we've thought about, but never had a chance to ask.*
> 
> 
> ----------------
> ...




Shimmie, Thank you so much for this Shimmie! I have never heard these topics put as you put them! I look forward to hearing your testimony on Isaiah 27. Whenever you feel like sharing, hit me up in PM'land!  Thank you  



Laela said:


> This was on my heart to say a few days ago and I'll share it today.
> 
> I understand this analogy and the historical context of the needle; however, I will add that the lesson missed by this rich man was not that he was rich but that he'd failed to trust God. It's like someone hanging by a rope on a cliff, and God telling them to let go of that rope, that He will catch them, if only they let go. This rich man had more trust in his riches than in Jesus, so it was impossible for him to let go of his possessions. That is why his countenance had fallen.  God was asking him to give up something he held dearly -- his riches. He found that to be impossible, because he wanted to keep what he had for himself and for his purpose.
> 
> ...


Laela
This really blessed me! I have been fighting with myself about not being as giving as I should. Often times, I feel like I am struggling trying to make it so I can't help anyone. Feeling like this, I hope I have not missed out Gods blessing by not helping angels I have met unawares. There have been times when I have felt an "urge" to help a stranger but I think I have been too selfish to actually help. And the sad part is, I know better!  I know God provides for us when we follow Him and his Word. So thank you for this!


----------



## delitefulmane (Oct 27, 2011)

ANOTHER THING Shimmie 


Shimmie said:


> Here's some of the scriptures:
> 
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> ...



THE BIBLE HAS SO MANY ANALOGIES ITS HARD TO TELL WHETHER WHAT IS BEING SPOKEN OF AS LITERAL OR FIGURATIVE. 



Shimmie said:


> ----------------
> *Now as for aliens, no  *      If one has seen an alien, then it was demon spirit.  And to be honest, a demon *is *an alien in this earth for without a human body, it is illegal to be in the earth realm.
> 
> When the Bible speaks of the word, 'alien' it means one who is/or was alienated from Jesus Christ  (Ephesians 2).    ... for God made the two 'One'.     Because of the Blood of Jesus we are no longer alienated from Christ Jesus our Lord.
> ...



So if they don't really exist like the books show with "spaceships" and what not, how do people have such "detailed" descriptions as they do?


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 27, 2011)

Funny you all are talking spaceships...I've been wondering about crop circles cuz some of these designs have deep kabbalistic or biblical mysticism and meanings.  I think some are demonic..but some others?  I think it could be angels giving signs.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 27, 2011)

delitefulmane said:


> ANOTHER THING Shimmie
> 
> 
> THE BIBLE HAS SO MANY ANALOGIES ITS HARD TO TELL WHETHER WHAT IS BEING SPOKEN OF AS LITERAL OR FIGURATIVE.
> ...



It's called 'vain imaginations'; deceptions of the enemy (satan); distractions from focusing on God.

All through time, people have 'imagined' other beings.  Much of it comes from curiosity and even more of it comes from people sharing with others what they have imagined.  Long before the media and technology, people have 'imagined' other images of life however, it will never prove true for God has made it plain whom He created, how, when and why beginning in Genesis chapter 1.

The subject of aliens, the occult plays a major part in this.   It is no secret that there are people who are heavily involved in satanic rituals and in this practice it can produce illusions, delusions, and the presence of spirits of darkness.     

God's Word is clear about this, quite clear (Ephesians 6) spiritual wickedness, principalities, powers of the air.   All of which are aliens of God; all of which we see each day in full operation.   

Space ships are vain imaginations.   Aliens from other planets do not exist.   Apparitians (ghosts), spirits... are demonic spirits manifesting themselves to either incite fear or facination and even idolatry.   It only serves one thing which is a distraction from God's focus.


----------



## zora (Oct 29, 2011)

What do you guys think of Christian Science?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2011)

zora said:


> What do you guys think of Christian Science?



Thank you zora.... Excellent topic to discuss.  

Bottomline, it's not scripturally sound.   It's based upon human 'will' and philosophies, not the Word of God.   

I can share in more detail later.  I'm more than sure our other members here can and will share as well.      Perhaps sometime tomorrow.  

Sweet sleep     for now.


----------



## zora (Oct 30, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you zora.... Excellent topic to discuss.
> 
> Bottomline, it's not scripturally sound.   It's based upon human 'will' and philosophies, not the Word of God.
> 
> ...



Please do!  Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2011)

zora said:


> Please do!  Thanks!



Zora, I think you've asked a very important question and one of many that is necessary to for Christians to review.

Here is an article which can explain it with more details.  Hope this helps. 
*
"What is the difference between Christianity and Christian science?"*

http://www.thisisyourbible.com/media.asp?id=305

True Christianity is based on the fundamental truths of the Bible.  While Christian Science is based on the writings of Mary Baker Eddy [b. 1821 d. 1910] who claimed to be an inspired prophetess. Her writings in many aspects directly contradict the teaching of the Bible. [See Galatians 1:6-9].

It's interesting how otherwise unsupportable ideas are justified by this appeal to personal authority such as Mary Baker Eddy claiming to be inspired by the spirit.  I have met Catholics like that - no matter what the Bible says, they adhere to the majesterium (teaching authority) of the church.  I was raised Catholic. Some of my mother's friends in the CWL [Catholic Womens League]  claimed personal authority because they firmly believed that Mary herself had spoken to them.  These were/are wonderful, sincere people.  They are also gravely mistaken.  

Every Evangelical/Pentecostal I have ever encountered tells me the same thing as the Chrisitian Scientists. 

* When it comes right down to it, their beliefs are based on personal authority *-  (_Note to Zora: This is what I mentioned in my original post regarding human 'will'_). 

.....they have been personally inspired to know that what they believe is true or their leaders are so inspired. I have had several who claimed that they have no use for Bible study and reading because they have a direct relationship to God through His spirit.


1 John 4:1 tells us to try/test the spirits whether they be of God.  Isaiah (8:20) says, To the law and to the testimony: if they speak not according to this word, it is because there is no light in them. That is the test.  There is only one way to equip yourself to determine the truth or falsehood of those like the sincere but mistaken followers of  Christian Science and that is to understand the Bible for yourself.  

--------------------

zora 

I ommitted the writers personal comments...the fact is that Christian Science denies the truth of the Bible's Teachings, especially the Truth of the Diety of Jesus Christ, which is denied by them.   
Love and blessings, Zora


----------



## aribell (Feb 29, 2012)

Question--and please offer your "thinking out loud", even if you aren't sure of the answer.


My main question is _"Why was Peter not chastised by the Lord, when other faithful servants of His who failed were?"_

Peter denied Christ three times.  Jesus even said to Peter before that, "Get behind me, Satan."  Jesus forgives and restores Peter, such that Peter was able to move forward in leadership as an apostle.  However,  in times past, disobedience could mean a stripping of one's position before God's people.

Moses served faithfully until he struck the rock instead of speaking to it like the Lord told him to, "And the LORD said to Moses and Aaron, 'Because you did not believe in me, to uphold me as holy in the eyes of the people of Israel, therefore you shall not bring this assembly into the land that I have given them.'”  Numbers 20:12  And so Joshua and Caleb led the people in.

Although God had appointed Saul, his repeated disobedience as king resulted in the position being taken away from him.  "And Samuel said to him, 'The LORD has torn the kingdom of Israel from you this day and has given it to a neighbor of yours, who is better than you.'"  1 Samuel 15:28


*Some believers say that after Christ's death and resurrection, Christians are not punished, because Christ took our punishment on the cross.  We are only disciplined to bring us back into line with God's will.  *  So, before Christ's death and resurrection, disobedience may have resulted in unalterable punishment (there was nothing Moses could do to get the Lord to change in order to let him enter Canaan); but after Christ's death, because Christ has taken our punishment, repentance can bring restoration.  So if a person (or leader repents) God will put them back on track for what He originally intended them to do.  *Do you think this is true?* 

Please share.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 29, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:
			
		

> Question--and please offer your "thinking out loud", even if you aren't sure of the answer.
> 
> My main question is "Why was Peter not chastised by the Lord, when other faithful servants of His who failed were?"
> 
> ...



Yes I do.

God also knows our hearts. Like when he put the Israelites in the wilderness, they didn't do anything that bad IMO, but their hearts really didn't trust God, they were grumbling, and also bent towards idolatry.  

Jesus had already told Peter what was going to happen and and we can see Peter's heart as he keeps telling Him "no I would never deny you". Peter wasn't being rebellious, but it was more his flesh nature acting out (Romans 7:19 "For I do not do the good I want, but the evil I do not want is what I keep on doing").

And Peter was appalled at what he'd done... I can almost hear him gasp and the look of horror on his face once that rooster crowed and he realized what had happened - that Jesus was right and he had just denied him 3 times.

In my head I'm comparing and contrasting Peter and Judas...

Judas was never really a disciple. 

Judas' heart was probably already dead set against the Lord and his turning him in was an act of rebellion, not just a slip up. 

When you're truly God's child, grace abounds.


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 29, 2012)

Racial division in Christianity bothers me when I heaR things like the black church or a white church I wonder if the spirit of disunity is at play...


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 29, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Question--and please offer your "thinking out loud", even if you aren't sure of the answer.
> 
> 
> My main question is _"Why was Peter not chastised by the Lord, when other faithful servants of His who failed were?"_
> ...



This is a really good question, and I'm uncertain of the answer, but my belief is "yes".  Here is me thinking out loud:

Peter not only denied Christ three times, but he:
1) attempted to dissuade Jesus from following through with the Lord's plan (Matthew 16:22-24)
2) feared what others would think, and in that, almost did harm to the church (Galatians 2:11-21)

At this point, why didn't the Lord replace Peter?  I think you nailed it with the reality that Christ's death and resurrection took our punishment to the cross and allowed room for repentance to bring restoration.

I also believe that sometimes, though repentance can bring about restoration, it may not always happen because of the reality that we also have free will.  For example, the wife who cheats on her husband and later repents should not expect her marriage to be restored.  Sure repentance can bring about restoration, but God also gave her husband free will (i.e., a choice between staying in the marriage or leaving).

But yes, in the case of the leaders you mentioned, I believe Peter would've been smote or removed had it not been for Christ.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Most Definitely Proverbs 31 beginning with verse 10, "The Virtuous Woman"



I had this scripture read at my wedding!  I've always loved Proverbs 31.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 1, 2012)

It's clear how God feels about idolatry and ungratefulness...Imagine you as a parent doing everything for your child and they are still ungrateful, complaining and grumbling at every turn...

The Israelites were given food and water that they didn't work for, clothes and shoes that never looked old/worn a place to lay there heads and protection, they were victorious in battle experienced countless miracles and they were rich yet they longed for their previous life of bondage...

Moses goes up to the mount for a few days and when he comes down the people are having orgies and worshipping idols...it would seem that nothing God gave them could satisify them no wonder his anger vaxed hot... 



DaiseeDay said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> God also knows our hearts. Like when he put the Israelites in the wilderness, *they didn't do anything that bad IMO, but their hearts really didn't trust God, they were grumbling, and also bent towards idolatry. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 1, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Question--and please offer your "thinking out loud", even if you aren't sure of the answer.
> 
> *Some believers say that after Christ's death and resurrection, Christians are not punished, because Christ took our punishment on the cross.  We are only disciplined to bring us back into line with God's will.  *  So, before Christ's death and resurrection, disobedience may have resulted in unalterable punishment (there was nothing Moses could do to get the Lord to change in order to let him enter Canaan); but after Christ's death, because Christ has taken our punishment, repentance can bring restoration.  So if a person (or leader repents) God will put them back on track for what He originally intended them to do.  *Do you think this is true?*
> 
> Please share.



Excellent question. The Lord gave Moses and Aaron a specific instruction (to speak to the rock) but instead the rock was struck:

_ 2 Now there was no water for the community, and the people gathered in opposition to Moses and Aaron. 3 They quarreled with Moses and said, “If only we had died when our brothers fell dead before the LORD! 4 Why did you bring the LORD’s community into this wilderness, that we and our livestock should die here? 5  Why did you bring us up out of Egypt to this terrible place? It has no  grain or figs, grapevines or pomegranates. And there is no water to  drink!” _
_ 6 Moses and  Aaron went from the assembly to the entrance to the tent of meeting and  fell facedown, and the glory of the LORD appeared to them. 7 The LORD said to Moses, 8  “Take the staff, and you and your brother Aaron gather the assembly  together. Speak to that rock before their eyes and it will pour out its  water. You will bring water out of the rock for the community so they  and their livestock can drink.” _
_ 9 So Moses took the staff from the LORD’s presence, just as he commanded him. 10  He and Aaron gathered the assembly together in front of the rock and  Moses said to them, “Listen, you rebels, must we bring you water out of  this rock?” 11 Then Moses  raised his arm and struck the rock twice with his staff. Water gushed  out, and the community and their livestock drank. _
_ 12  But the LORD said to Moses and Aaron, “Because you did not trust in me  enough to honor me as holy in the sight of the Israelites, you will not  bring this community into the land I give them.” _
_ 13 These were the waters of Meribah,[a] where the Israelites quarreled with the LORD and where he was proved holy among them. 
_




Because of the Lord's response, it is clear that Moses' instruction to speak to the rock should have included a public prayer or invocation of the Lord to perform this miracle (through His servant Moses) before the Israelites. Not only did Moses disobey a direct instruction from the Lord, he also failed to appropriately attribute the miracle and the provision of the water to the Providence and Holiness of the Lord. This would cause a lack of faith in the people of Israel (as you can see they've already been complaining and quarreling). When God's people lack faith and go astray, it's a very dangerous thing.


Samuel said to Saul:
_ 22 But Samuel replied: _
_   “Does the LORD delight in burnt offerings and sacrifices 
   as much as in obeying the LORD? 
To obey is better than sacrifice, 
   and to heed is better than the fat of rams. 
23 For rebellion is like the sin of divination, 
   and arrogance like the evil of idolatry. 
Because you have rejected the word of the LORD, 
   he has rejected you as king.” 
_


Saul's sin of rebellion and disobedience are equated with divination and idolatry. Both divination and idolatry unjustly takes away the supremacy, holiness, power, honor and trust that is owed to God alone (the 1st and 2nd Commandments). As king of Israel, Saul not only represented himself, but the people of God as well. What he did affected God's people, and by publicly disobeying God (just as Moses did), he endangered the spiritual well being of God's people.


So what do these two have in common?


1. A leader of God's people
2. God gives a direct command that will result in His glory and accomplish both spiritual and physical benefits for His people
3. That leader disobeys in the sight of God's people
4. That leader is chastised


As for Peter, while it was shameful and wrong for him to deny Christ three times, his fault wasn't rebellion like that of Moses and Saul. This is perhaps why he was dealt with differently. We can also see later by reading Acts and the epistles of Peter, that he had since grown in maturity, holiness, and dedication to the Lord. Eventually Peter himself was crucified, rather than deny Christ.


----------

